
What would you recommend to read? - pleasecalllater
Hey, what would you recommend to read?<p>Something about IT or other technical things.<p>Something longer than simple blog posts.<p>Something with details so I could learn something new.<p>I will not give you any information about what interests me, I hope I will be surprised :)
======
rayascott
The Art of Unix Programming by Eric S. Raymond
[http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/html/index.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/html/index.html)

------
aespinoza
Not sure if this is technical enough, and maybe it is not at all, but it is a
book that keeps inspiring me to build new things:

Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid by Douglas R. Hofstadter

It is a long book, but there is a lot to learn there.

~~~
jacksmith21006
This and then read the Phoenix project and then the Google devops book.

------
0x54MUR41
Since we are on Hacker News, I would recommend to read what top mentioned by
Hacker News users (by comment) [0]. This recommendation contains not only
about IT but also other topics.

[0]: [http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

------
wirddin
Suggestion: Mastering Bitcoins [0]

It's great and it was the first technical book which I read so was kind of
interesting. You can skip to the actual part, after Introduction to get to
know Bitcoins (and Blockchain) works.

Read these if you haven't already:

\- Zero To One, Peter Thiel [1]

\- Hooked, Nir Eyal [2]

\- The Hard Thing about Hard Things, Ben Horowitz [3]

[0] [http://amzn.to/2lgnHrS](http://amzn.to/2lgnHrS)

[1] [http://amzn.to/2yMNvR1](http://amzn.to/2yMNvR1)

[2] [http://amzn.to/2lftjCq](http://amzn.to/2lftjCq)

[3] [http://amzn.to/2gKv3Cl](http://amzn.to/2gKv3Cl)

------
mabub24
The Arabs: A History, by Eugene Rogan.

Eugene Rogan is an excellent, clear writer with a gift for illuminating events
through primary sources. The historical information provides vivid context for
the current state of the Middle East, the Israel-Palestine conflict, and the
rise of Islamism.

[https://www.amazon.com/Arabs-History-Eugene-
Rogan/dp/0465025...](https://www.amazon.com/Arabs-History-Eugene-
Rogan/dp/0465025048)

------
soulchild37
Any article from kalzumeus.com , literally raised my salary by 50%

~~~
dilemma
How?

~~~
soulchild37
Applying stuff mentioned here during salary negotiation :
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

------
romanhn
The Phoenix Project by Gene Kim might be right up your alley. Straddles that
line between fiction and non-fiction, and might teach you a thing or two about
DevOps.

------
hackermailman
A paper on the current state of dbms architecture, describing New/NoSQL, non
volatile memory dbms, ect [http://db.cs.cmu.edu/papers/2016/pavlo-newsql-
sigmodrec2016....](http://db.cs.cmu.edu/papers/2016/pavlo-newsql-
sigmodrec2016.pdf)

------
atsaloli
"Understanding Software" by Max Kanat-Alexander
[https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Software-Kanat-
Alexande...](https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Software-Kanat-Alexander-
simplicity-programmer/dp/1788628810)

------
amhenk
I enjoyed Men, Machines, and Modern Times by Elton E. Morison. Not necessarily
technical but has some interesting history and talks about some of the
struggles inventions/inventors may take on.

------
philippz
"From impossible to inevitable" from Aaron Ross and Jason Lemkin. Should help
you getting started with sales and being more focused.

------
enkiv2
The Earth Will Shake by Robert Anton Wilson

------
cvolzer3
Benjamin Franklin's Autobiography

------
gt565k
clean code

------
mo4
Don't read. Do. Something. Anything. When you get stuck go looking for a book.

